# Advice for an All mountain Wide ski



## therobertcollins (Aug 30, 2015)

I am doing a season lease package (upgraded) from the Alpine shop in Burlington Vt. I will be 16 years old by the time I get to ride these. I am 5' 10'' (+/-) and about 130 pounds. They probably won't have anything too high end, but I have seen some decent skis in there. I am looking for a ski that can pretty much do anything, and go anywhere, but I want it to exel in soft snow, and chopped pow. I am currently thinking something along the lines of the Volkl Mantra or the Line SFB, for their playfulness, and ability to ski well on hard snow. I am an advanced skier that spends most of the time in the woods (At Jay Peak, if it matters). Any help would be great.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 1, 2015)

The Mantra is not that playful and too stiff for someone as light as you. At 130 lbs you're still a small guy so I'd avoid any ski with two sheets of metal. I don't have experience with the FSB. I sport Nordica NRGY 100's for this role.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 1, 2015)

Blizzard Bushwhacker, metal underfoot only, very playful, fun ski.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 1, 2015)

i have line prophet 98. love it.  i test drove a few Line skis before my purchase and liked them all.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2015)

Find yourself a pair of Nordica Steadfasts.  They are cheap now if you can find them.


----------



## Cheese (Sep 2, 2015)

Rossi experience 88.  Last year's air tip model is cheap.  They're fun on the groomers but wide enough for those 1/2 dozen powder days.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 2, 2015)

Cheese said:


> Rossi experience 88.  Last year's air tip model is cheap.  They're fun on the groomers but wide enough for those 1/2 dozen powder days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Haven't seen you round AZ much lately. Welcome back


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 2, 2015)

Volkl Bridges are a good option for all mountain


----------



## Quietman (Sep 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Find yourself a pair of Nordica Steadfasts.  They are cheap now if you can find them.



*These * would appear to be a bargin with bindings.


----------



## JDMRoma (Sep 3, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Volkl Bridges are a good option for all mountain



+1 on the bridges and if you want a little more width the Gotama's would be a decent choice if you can deal with full rocker !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## therobertcollins (Sep 5, 2015)

I went down today and actually went with the Rossi S3. Does anybody have any insight on this ski? It seems pretty solid to me


----------



## Cheese (Sep 5, 2015)

therobertcollins said:


> I went down today and actually went with the Rossi S3. Does anybody have any insight on this ski? It seems pretty solid to me



Meaning you already bought them?

So you asked advice, took absolutely none of it, and want to know what we think of your not listening to any of us?

If you look at my signature you'll see I'm very partial to Rossi but the S3 will never be in my quiver.  Just sayin' ...


----------



## yeggous (Sep 6, 2015)

The S3 is a ski that you dance with. It is not a tool for long GS turns, or heavy snow. They can be lots of fun in the trees and bumps, or on light powder days. 

Based on where I ski...
I avoid a ski like that at Wildcat, Jay, or Cannon because I typically need something with more oomph. There the "powder" often gets wind packed on the upper mountain. The S3 is more for the lower elevation terrain like Bretton Woods, Burke, and Attitash where I am more likely to find powdery trees.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 8, 2015)

Remember that the OP is a 16 year old that is doing a seasonal lease program and was likely limited in the selection of skis offered.  Based on his age, size, skill level, etc. the shop could have recommended the Rossi S3 as the best option among limited choices.


----------

